# changer le lecteur de mon emac



## kanako (19 Février 2006)

bonsoir !
Le lecteur de mon eMac ne veut plus rien avaler, et encore moins graver
c'est un PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-104 
Je me demandais s'il étais possible de le changer sois-même (pas envie de mettre 200 euros dedans, prix à la boutique apple de ma ville) et même si possible de le remplacer par un autre plus puissant, mais compatible, je n'ai encore jamais effectué de bidouillage sur ordi, mais ai l'intension de m'y mettre, ça ne me fait pas peur.
J'attends vos conseils, merci !


----------



## Apca (19 Février 2006)

Bonjour à toi  

J'ai déjà changé mon lecteur/graveur de mon Emac. c'est pas si compliqué. Fais une recherche sur le forum. Tu trouvera des liens utiles pour le démontage.  

En voilà déjà un par ICI


----------



## kanako (19 Février 2006)

merci bien !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (19 Février 2006)

Si tu y pense, prend un lecteur/graveur réputé pour être silencieux ! 

ça fera toujours un bruit en moins !   


(Pour le ventilateur... j'ai pas d'idée...  sorry :rose:


----------



## kanako (20 Février 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Si tu y pense, prend un lecteur/graveur réputé pour être silencieux !
> 
> ça fera toujours un bruit en moins !
> 
> ...



ouais à la limite le bruit du lecteur sera justement couvert par celui du ventillo...
:hein: chais pô ce qu'est passé par la tête de mon père d'acheter cet ordi (occase)... en plus je le trouve super moche (pas comme l'iMac, anciennes et nouvelle génération...) ma bon
maintenant j'ai mon pitit boobook à moi (enfin pas là il est en réparation, problème airport dont on trouve pas la solution... )


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (21 Février 2006)

Moi, je l'aime bien mon eMac.... enfin, plus que mon PC.....

C'est sûr qu'à coté d'un iMac G3, G4 ou G5 .....  ... On parle même pas des PowerMac G5....


Y-a juste que niveau bruit..... j'attend la fin de la garantie pour m'occuper de ça...


----------



## tirhum (21 Février 2006)

'lut !
des trucs à lire ici et là......


----------



## kanako (21 Février 2006)

merci bien ! ^^
bon je m'occuperai de ça quand j'aurai un peu plus de temps (week-end)
comme ça j'ai le temps d'y réfléchir ;-)


----------



## Apca (21 Février 2006)

Si tu suis bien les instructions des différents lien,... concernant le démontage il n'y aura pas de problèmes. Suffit de prendre son temps, et de bien ranger les vis... et bien savoir ou elle vont lors du remontage.


----------



## kanako (21 Février 2006)

merci merci !
en fait j'vais surtout attendre d'avoir récuperé mon ibook ^^ (on sais jamais)


----------



## kanako (9 Août 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous !
On s'est enfin d&#233;cid&#233; &#224; changer le lecteur de l'emac&#8230; depuis le temps&#8230;
Le lecteur que l'on m'avait conseill&#233; n'existe plus, j'ai pris le suivant de la m&#234;me gamme chez pionner.
Par contre j'ai surtout un petit probl&#232;me de d&#233;montage de l'emac. En effet j'ai suivi les conseils de d&#233;montage de Sterpin (ici) ou de ce site, mais mon emac ne ressemble pas trop trop &#224; &#231;a.
J'ai d&#251; m'arr&#234;ter proche de la fin, vu que je ne sais pas trop quoi faire et que j'ai peur de faire une connerie&#8230;
je vais poster des photos, si quelqu'un est capable de m'aider &#231;a serait tr&#232;s tr&#232;s gentil&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (9 Août 2007)

J'attends tes photos...


----------



## tirhum (9 Août 2007)

Qu'est ce qui te pose probl&#232;me, exactement ?!...


----------



## kanako (9 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> J'attends tes photos...



Merci c'est gentil 



tirhum a dit:


> Qu'est ce qui te pose probl&#232;me, exactement ?!...



En fait je suis bloqu&#233;e, vu que j'ose pas d&#233;monter le dernier machin (apparemment le dernier avant le lecteur), j'ai peur que ce soit pas vraiment le truc &#224; faire, &#231;a a l'air d'&#234;tre assez central, y a vraiment beaucoup de vis, et pleins de trucs reli&#233;s &#224; &#231;a&#8230; je sais pas trop&#8230; En plus comme c'est pas pareil que ceux que j'ai vu, &#231;a m'aide pas&#8230;

Voil&#224; la photo de l&#224; o&#249; je me suis arr&#234;t&#233;e : 





je crois que &#231;a correspond &#224; peu pr&#232;s &#224; l'&#233;tape suivant la 24 chez sterpin, sauf que lui &#231;a a l'air plus simple&#8230;
Est-ce que je dois tout d&#233;visser l&#224;, enlever tout le trucs, et m&#234;me les circuit imprim&#233;s ? &#231;a a l'air un peu le bordel&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (9 Août 2007)

Pour changer le lecteur...
- J'ai enlev&#233; la coque en plastique (en faisant gaffe au bouton d'alimentation)
- Je n'ai eu besoin de toucher ni au ventilo, ni &#224; la fiche d'alimentation( ni &#224; quoi que ce soit d'autre); vu que je pouvais acc&#233;der au lecteur en virant l'esp&#232;ce de cage en ferraille qui se trouve devant le lecteur...
- 4 vis et deux clips pour enlever cette cage...-
- apr&#232;s tu es devant ton lecteur...
- quelques vis &#224; enlever pour d&#233;fixer le lecteur et les connecteurs...
- tu tires (pas comme une brute !  ) sur le lecteur et il vient, faut "titiller" un peu; il ne sort pas tout seul non plus... 
- ensuite, chemin inverse pour remonter


----------



## kanako (9 Août 2007)

ah oui&#8230;
&#231;a n'a pas l'air aussi simple chez moi&#8230; j'ai vir&#233; le ventilateur (mais surtout pour le nettoyer),  
une plaque et une esp&#232;ce de cage en fer, qui en ressemble pas &#224; celle des photos sur les deux sites, et y a encore ce truc, le lecteur est juste derri&#232;re mais y a au moins encore une dizaine de vis &#224; enlever, &#231;a me semble bien compliquer. Surtout qu'apr&#232;s je ne sais pas enlever les connecteurs du lecteur (on peut y acc&#233;der mais j'y arrive pas)&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (9 Août 2007)

C'est quel mod&#232;le ton eMac ?!...
Si ce n'est pas celui des photos, il doit fortement y ressembler... 
&#199;a n'est jamais compliqu&#233;, juste un peu fastidieux parfois !... 
Regarde bien ce qui fait obstacle devant l'acc&#233;s pour ton lecteur...
Une dizaine de vis... poste une photo si tu peux...
Mais normalement, il y a une protection genre cage, diff&#233;rente de la grosse masse du bloc (DD, carte m&#232;re et tout le bordel !...)
C'est cette protection qu'il te faut virer, observe bien tu vas trouver sans toucher au reste... 



Une photo ?!...


----------



## kanako (9 Août 2007)

Le emac, je ne sais pas du tout quel modèle c'est On peut voir ça où maintenant qu'il est à moitié démonté ?  :rateau: 

les photos : 

















en fait je crois que c'est pareil que là : 




ou là : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(vu ici)
Mais ça voudrait dire que je dévisse le truc, apparemment tout part avec : le circuit imprimé, le disque dur c'est bien compliqué juste pour changer un lecteur (je suis tombée sur le mauvais modèle d'emac) pis ça me fait un peu flipper de manipuler tout ça


----------



## tirhum (9 Août 2007)

Effectivement il ne ressemble pas exactement au mien, il ressemble plus &#224; mon ancien iMac bleu... 
Ce doit &#234;tre un des premiers mod&#232;les... 

en rouge ce que je distingue (ce serait mieux vu en vrai) sur la photo comme des vis et en bleu des probables clips; il doit y avoir d'autres clips sur les c&#244;t&#233;s &#224; mon avis... 
Mais je pense que tu devrais commencer par les vis du bas, celles que j'indique en haut, ne me semblent pas comme &#231;a (&#224; voir la photo) comme solidaires de la cage devant...


----------



## kanako (9 Août 2007)

ok... C'est ce que je pensais&#8230; &#231;a fait beaucoup de vis.
Apparemment si je d&#233;visse j'ai tout le bordel qui vient avec (des cicruits imprim&#233;s, le disque dur&#8230
Je vais arr&#234;ter l&#224; pour ce soir, je suis crev&#233;e et je me l&#232;ve t&#244;t demain&#8230;
J'essayerai d'avancer un peu et je te tiens au courant&#8230; En tout cas merci pour ton aide


----------



## tirhum (9 Août 2007)

kanako a dit:


> ok... C'est ce que je pensais ça fait beaucoup de vis.
> Je vais arrêter là pour ce soir, je suis crevée et je me lève tôt demain
> J'essayerai d'avancer un peu et je te tiens au courant En tout cas merci pour ton aide


De rien... 
Mais ne te tracasse pas; ce n'est jamais compliqué, juste un peu chiant comme bricolage... parfois...


----------



## tirhum (9 Août 2007)

kanako a dit:


> en fait je crois que c'est pareil que l&#224; :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flippe pas...
Au d&#233;montage comme au remontage :
Fais attention &#224; pas couper ou pincer un c&#226;ble, manipule les broches des connecteurs avec douceur et ne touche qu'au lecteur puisque c'est &#231;a que tu veux changer...
Et tout va rouler !...


----------



## kanako (9 Août 2007)

ok, merci beaucoup pour tes conseils !
Je t'en dirai plus une fois la b&#234;te remont&#233;e


----------

